# Assign #54: The letter L



## Jeff Canes (May 24, 2007)

The new not so bi-weekly assignment is the letter "L". Pretty self explanatory. :lmao: 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!


_If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the __themes index__ or __other galleries_

If you want to see and do the old assignment you need to change the "Display Options" at the bottom of this page. The default is set to show the threads for  last week" but you can change it to "beginning" and then update the page with the Show Threads button.


----------



## Garbz (May 25, 2007)

Nice I so know what I'm gonna do. Can't do it till next week though for reasons which will become apparent then


----------



## mystar-sky (May 27, 2007)

how long is each biweekly assignment open for? i didnt know if i could post in the previous one


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 28, 2007)

mystar-sky said:


> how long is each biweekly assignment open for? i didnt know if i could post in the previous one


they never go away


----------



## Pix-Chix (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Garbz (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice PixChix, It would never have occurred to me to frame something so it looks like an L.

This picture may be somewhat boring, but I just bought a 105mm MicroNikkor f/2.8 today so I couldn't help myself. I present my first ever picture with a true macro lens:


----------



## Pix-Chix (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Garbz.  Looks like you'll get some great detail with that new lens.  I've got a thing for macro myself but I don't have the right lens for it.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah I used to be a sucker for reverse lens macro photography. I was fortunate enough to have a friend upgrade to the new 105mm AF-S VR, and picked up the old AF lens for about 1/3rd of the price. Sigma make a nice cheap one. It's not quite on par with the Nikon but it's no where near as expensive either. A friend uses it on his EOS which somehow got me to look more at a new lens rather than a new technique to do macro.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 14, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Yeah I used to be a sucker for reverse lens macro photography. I was fortunate enough to have a friend upgrade to the new 105mm AF-S VR, and picked up the old AF lens for about 1/3rd of the price. Sigma make a nice cheap one. It's not quite on par with the Nikon but it's no where near as expensive either. A friend uses it on his EOS which somehow got me to look more at a new lens rather than a new technique to do macro.



Yeah, the VR is nice and all, but I actually liked the lens you picked up better if it is the older AF Nikon 105 Macro... SWEET lens...


----------



## punkrockatielsmom (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## angelatron (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lots of L's...


----------



## wesd (Jul 9, 2007)

L is for lightning.
I used a 15 sec. shutter speed, F/8, and iso 200 eqyiv.
Wes


----------



## prism_ (Jul 16, 2007)

I love this picture! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SimplyEuphoric (Aug 1, 2007)

The letter L in brick pattern, would have never though of this photograph without you!


----------



## sinnead zenun (Aug 10, 2007)

I'am a newbie here in The Photo Forum and The Bi-weekly Assignments was an excellent idea.... It helps me to be more creative and to view the world in a different way.... thank you TPF

anyway heres my letter "L"


----------



## Battou (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## S2K1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's my contribution to the L assignment. These are kind of fun, look forward to entering more. Typed this up on my iPhone.


----------



## buriedxlies (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my contribution....u kinda have to think for this one.
I figured I would take a photo of a speaker, because you listen to a speaker and listen starts with the letter "L" :greenpbl:


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is my take on L...


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Payt (Sep 19, 2007)

ga_shooter said:


> Here is my take on L...



I LLLLLike this one, haha. Interesting. I'll have to come up with something myself.


----------

